
YC W17 Invites/Rejections - getnorby
Has anyone received an invite&#x2F;rejection email for the W2017 batch yet?
======
redstarpa
Boks Kar didn't get selected either for W17, we found out by looking the
status on our application page.

The cool part is we look forward in taking our company to the next level.
There is a ton of stories of founders moving forward without YC, and sometimes
you don't need an accelerator to make your dream come true. It's the dream
itself that's powers you to make it come true. It would have been great to
meet the YC team and learn from them. But after with much thought, it makes
sense to move forward and become a market leader to tip my hat to YC.

If you're interested to work for company that's going to change how we own
cars - drop your resume@bokskar.com

Power on and take your dream to the next level. I'm 404.

Thanks, Rudy Ferraz BoksKar.com

------
pubuditha
Rejected…… “Every time I thought I was being rejected from something good, I
was actually being re-directed to something better.”

------
mericsson
Wondering anyone who got accepted for an interview want to switch dates?

We signed up late for the interview and are currently scheduled for 11/2 but
my co-founder will be out of town then. Anyone have a slot the following week
that would want to switch? Mail me at mericsson@gmail.com thx!

~~~
zwallman
I wish

------
mzg92
Not yet. Anxiously waiting...the odd part is that their application now says
invites will be sent on 10/25 (today):

[http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/](http://www.ycombinator.com/apply/)

~~~
akash2223
they mentioned 25 oct in a tweet also
[https://twitter.com/ycombinator/status/789852320402026496](https://twitter.com/ycombinator/status/789852320402026496)

~~~
mzg92
Wow so it's confirmed! My day just got 100x more exciting! Have you heard
anything?

~~~
akash2223
not yet ...

------
zwallman
If you're like me and enjoy pretending your life is a music video, listen to
this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C092uisdqh8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C092uisdqh8)

(thank me later)

~~~
dankai
thank you.

------
mzg92
Regarding late applications, does anyone know if they notify you that your
application is considered late? We submitted at 8:01pm PT so we aren't sure if
it counts as late.

~~~
zwallman
Just a guess, but I am guessing that would be considered on time. Best of luck
:) :)

~~~
mzg92
I think so too. The confirmation email we received said "you can continue to
edit your application until the application deadline (Oct 04, 8pm PT)"

~~~
zwallman
you will be okay.

------
getnorby
Hey folks... wow, we just got an invite to come to California :-) Good luck
everyone... and regardless of your application outcome - make something
fucking amazing anyway.

~~~
mrallgood24
Congratz mate! Get ready for the interview, I hear you only have a few days!

------
mzg92
Received rejection email last night...I know all the stories of successful
start-ups that were rejected and all but can't help but feel extremely
disappointed...

~~~
zwallman
It's okay. You're not alone.

------
zwallman
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1qdpiT_of8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1qdpiT_of8)

sending good vibes. xoxo

------
KeatonDunsford
Rejected. Get it though, as my thing is both really (probably too) big and
really early. The grind continues though.

~~~
zwallman
I was certain you'd get in tbh. Your head game and confidence seemed on point.
I was pretty confident that I was getting in I had like 49 embedded views. I'm
bummed but oh well. Life moves on. It was my first time applying so I feel
like a dick complaining about not getting in. Plus, I'm solo and non-
technical. I was hoping that my hubris and ability to communicate would get me
an interview.

------
randomhakan
Still didn't receive an email, anyone else waiting confirmation like us?

~~~
tallminator
Still waiting for the email

------
mrallgood24
Anybody have any idea of video views from them on application video?

~~~
zwallman
what do you mean by that? like how many views # did we get?

~~~
mrallgood24
Yeah

~~~
siddharthgdas
pretty difficult to know, i have no views from San Francisco yet

~~~
mrallgood24
I checked my embedded views and made sure mine wasn't public. I had 2 views
from what I'm pretty sure is yc at only half the length of the video
time...yikes

------
jrlomas
Just got the email about an hour ago EST, with the invitation.

~~~
zwallman
Congratulations !!

Hope you nail it :)

------
manikandans
Is anyone still waiting for the email?

~~~
testtryaccount
We are still waiting for the email.. No news

~~~
zwallman
Crossing my fingers for you :)

------
mrallgood24
East coast reporting. No email here

------
akash2223
have any one received email for video call from YC ?

------
getnorby
Good luck everyone!

~~~
zwallman
thank you :) :)

------
jackson0111
Any updates?

~~~
JiriTrecak
Just got rejection email as well - last time (s16) we were invited for the
interview but did not get in at the end. But it only makes everyone stronger,
nothing that anyone should be sad about. For anyone interested, our product
demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdpG1sKd5bI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdpG1sKd5bI)

------
siddharthgdas
Rejected

------
Mocarg
inb4 heart attack

------
akash2223
any news ???

------
siddharthgdas
nope

------
eseguraca6
nope

------
akash9236
not yet :(

